# Huron pier



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

I am going to be in the area next week and thought about stopping there.never pier fished lake Erie any info would be greatly appreciated and really want to try night Fishing for walleye


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

we used to call it the mile long pier, it's long, it's at the Huron river for about the first half mile or so before it becomes the lake ...I used to go there occasionally many years ago when I lived out that way ... the first few hundred yards is paved, then you start to get on a mixture of concrete and rocks ... if memory serves lol and it very well may not ... you might get into some but it can be a rugged trip to the end and landing a fish from the rocks in the dark could be a challenge ... it's been a few years so there could be changes ... once hooked something there near the end of the pier, it just took off, never slowed as it stripped the 12# line off my reel, kept going and never looked back ...


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I was up there about 10 days ago on boat. But I talked to about 10 people on the pier. They were all using perch spreaders. They all had caught some fish. A couple perch, more white bass and sheep head though. One guy had a few cats.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Riverduck11 said:


> I was up there about 10 days ago on boat. But I talked to about 10 people on the pier. They were all using perch spreaders. They all had caught some fish. A couple perch, more white bass and sheep head though. One guy had a few cats.


I would use HJ#14.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

When I used to fish it my favorite crankbait was a rebel windcheater silver/black back. It's actually a striper bait. It has a tight wobble but wieghs 3/4 ounce. Have put on a few clinics over the years with that bait when the walleyes were just out of everybody elses casting range. They can be difficult to find but should be available online if you look. People would ask what I was throwing and I would tell them "some clearance minnow bait from Walmart".


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

I appreciate the tips guys thanks very much


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

X 2 on the HJ#14, as well as suspending Smithwick Rogue's. Fish them slow with long pauses allowing them to sit motionless. 5/8 oz. chrome/blue or chrome/black Rattletraps can also work well.


----------



## mreaglewon (Feb 20, 2005)

My son and I went Wed night. Each caught one nice one on the light house. The walk is .6 of a mile. It's not bad until you get to fishing spots. The rocks are treacherous nearest the open water. The last half of the walk is broken flat tops with a slant of 15 feet to the water. Some fish the slant wall. I am 68 years old and will never do it again unless I fish the concrete wall.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah it's been 12 yrs since I've been there. Caught a bunch of Perch, but had to climb around those huge rocks at the end to get to the Perch.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Before they worked on the wall, the walk out to the lighthouse was a pretty good workout. You had to be part billygoat to keep from losing your balance hopping the rocks. Carrying big eyes plus your gear was challenging. The old timers in here can back me up on how good the fishing was in the 90's. 92 and 93 were especially good. I can remember nights when almost everyone out there brought fish back. My first trip to Huron blew my mind looking at so many pigs everywhere.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

caught a 29" 11 lb sow out by the lighthouse several yrs ago. it hit a blue/chrome rattletrap early in December after dark, spitting snow , 3 footers...


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have got a few hogs out there too. Will never forget in 95. The Indians were in the World Series. Me and two buddies went fishing there and had 10 apiece. Had a workout dragging those fish back to the car.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Blue chrome rattle trap was the "go-to" lure back then. When the water dropped to 57 it was on.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

ErieBoy75 said:


> Blue chrome rattle trap was the "go-to" lure back then. When the water dropped to 57 it was on.


No doubt. Blue and chrome Rattle Traps were about all anyone ever used. They cast a mile, and are deadly coming through a school of shad when eyes have the feed bags on. If they didn't work, we went with Thundersticks and big Rogues.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks again for all the tips.im not going to be able to make it up this weekend but I am going to make it up there sometime this year thanks for all the info I'm excited about making a trip this year


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

B Ron 11 said:


> I have got a few hogs out there too. Will never forget in 95. The Indians were in the World Series. Me and two buddies went fishing there and had 10 apiece. Had a workout dragging those fish back to the car.


Had several trips with a 10 fish limit over 90 lbs. That makes the walk back feel really long.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

Take a net to land your fish. I use a homemade drop net on a rope instead of a long handled one. I hooked a bunch of big sheephead on lures and would have broken every one off without my net. My first time there I was fishing a rapala rattle trap and hooked this sheephead, thought it was a huge walleye or smallmouth!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Can you get a pier cart out on huron walkway to lighthouse ?


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Not all the way to the light house


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey everyone, I’m making my way up for an overnight trip on the 11th. Really targeting walleye but I understand you could run into a steelie (so I’ve been told). Would love to catch my first if given the opportunity. Any go to lures you guys recommend for them? Thanks for any info and good luck out there!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Walleye are flushed slow with natural colors , steelhead are fished fast with bright colors especially orange including spoons and spinners.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

hoffman24 said:


> Hey everyone, I’m making my way up for an overnight trip on the 11th. Really targeting walleye but I understand you could run into a steelie (so I’ve been told). Would love to catch my first if given the opportunity. Any go to lures you guys recommend for them? Thanks for any info and good luck out there!


Cleo's work good for steelie.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Here is a tip that has helped me many times at the H-Pier. I have a load bearing Alice pac. With frame) Military surplus. I put my lures in quarts size baggies and put them in the outside pouches. I put a large black trash bag in the main compartment. You can put the fish in the garbage bag and then into the pack. It makes getting your hull back a lot easier!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It's been years since I fished Huron. This was the last eye I caught there. How is the access to the wall side? (left side heading out) Are there still trails cut through the jungle grass?  It used to be like a maze back there.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

hoffman24 said:


> Hey everyone, I’m making my way up for an overnight trip on the 11th. Really targeting walleye but I understand you could run into a steelie (so I’ve been told). Would love to catch my first if given the opportunity. Any go to lures you guys recommend for them? Thanks for any info and good luck out there!


I got a nice steelhead last night at Lorain on a Marvin p10.


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey everyone, another question. see that this front is going to bring some good wind through the area this week. Will the Huron area be greatly affected? Chocolate milk type water? Still planning to come up on Saturday but wondering if it’s worth the trip from Columbus to do some shore fishing. Thanks for any information you can pass along!


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

the river and out in front of the pier is chocolate color now


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

hoffman24 said:


> Hey everyone, another question. see that this front is going to bring some good wind through the area this week. Will the Huron area be greatly affected? Chocolate milk type water? Still planning to come up on Saturday but wondering if it’s worth the trip from Columbus to do some shore fishing. Thanks for any information you can pass along!


the fish are eating all time,they do not care abouth the water color.
yesterday mudy water,dark sky's and some guys had limit.
they are getting fish any place off the rocks on lake erie.


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

HappySnag said:


> the fish are eating all time,they do not care abouth the water color.
> yesterday mudy water,dark sky's and some guys had limit.
> they are getting fish any place off the rocks on lake erie.


Thanks man, some times I just need a little reassurance  I’ll be up there throwing the kitchen sink until i figure them out.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

hoffman24 said:


> Thanks man, some times I just need a little reassurance  I’ll be up there throwing the kitchen sink until i figure them out.


Timing is everything. If the shad aren't in tight to the rocks the eyes won't be either. 
Tune and test your stick baits for level suspension using lead stickums or wire if needed. Crank fast until they reach max depth then slow down your retrieve and let the bait pause for long periods at a time. Change up the retrieve cadence until they tell you what they want.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Great pic, very well described, I remember the days of stomping back thru that maze of swamp grass and cattails. Had some good nights catching back there.


----------

